# l’un aime, l’autre est aimé, moi ça m’ennuie



## mbalbarani

*C*iao a tutti 
*A*vrei bisogno di un aiutino da chi è un po più esperto di me in francese.. ho incontrato queste frasi in un sito che raccoglie antichi graffiti ritrovati a Pompei dal latino al francese..non mi è molto chiaro questo punto:

*U*n électeur hésitant exprime ses états d’âme à la suite d’une affiche électorale : « Marcus Cerrinius édile ! l’un aime, l’autre est aimé, moi ça m’ennuie », ce qui lui attire ce commentaire (d’une autre main) « Si ça t’ennuie, c’est que tu aimes ! » 

La mia traduzione è questa , ma non mi convince molto :

*U*n elettore incerto esprime il suo stato d'animo davanti a un manifesto elettorale: Marcus Cerrinius edile (magistrato dell'antica Roma)! uno ama, l'altro viene amato, mi dispiace >> la sua attenzione viene attirata da un commento ( di qualcun altro) : << Se ti dispiace, è perchè ami! >>

Per favore cercate di darmi qualche suggerimento e spunti utili!! *N*on so proprio come uscirne!! 
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mbalbarani,
Forse potresti spiegare meglio i tuoi dubbi... 
Ti voglio solo far notare che il significato di "ce qui lui attire ce commentaire" è "cosa che gli vale questo commento".

Edit: Dopo avere cercato un altro po' in rete, ho l'impressione che il verbo latino usato (fastidire) abbia un significato più forte e si avvicini più a "ripugnare, fare schifo" che al semplice "dispiacere", ma ci vorrebbe un parere più qualificato


----------



## mbalbarani

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Mbalbarani,
> Forse postresti spiegare meglio i tuoi dubbi...
> Ti voglio solo far notare che il significato di "ce qui lui attire ce commentaire" è "cosa che gli vale questo commento".
> 
> Edit: Dopo avere cercato un altro po' in rete, ho l'impressione che il verbo latino usato (fastidire) abbia un significato più forte e si avvicini più a "ripugnare, fare schifo" che al semplice "dispiacere", ma ci vorrebbe un parere più qualificato




Ti ringrazio per la risposta! puoi essere piu preciso riguardo a "cosa che gli vale questo commento"? Come lo collegheresti al resto della frase mantenendo un bello stile linguistico?
Per quanto riguarda il resto della frase, sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che dev'essere quacosa di piu forte di "dispiacere", tuttavia quest'ultima è l'unica che riesco a fare entrare nel senso generale della frase..Cambiando con uno dei tuoi suggerimenti, non vedo più il senso, anche se già da prima non era proprio centratissimo! HEEEEELPPP


----------



## matoupaschat

Un tizio ha scritto un commento sotto il manifesto elettorale, e questo commento ha provocato (gli è valso) il commento di un altro tizio. Come lo traduci, si capisce che è stato il secondo tizio a attirare l'attenzione del primo. Cronologicamente, non avrebbe senso.

Per il testo del graffito, con la traduzione francese,  si veda il sito http://www.noctes-gallicanae.fr/Pompeii/graffitis.htm


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

E' passato troppo tempo da quando ho studiato il latino, ma propongo comunque una traduzione:

M Cerrinium aed!................ ...(Vota) Marcus Cerrinius (come) edile***!

_Alter amat,__....................... . .._(C'è) chi lo ama_...__...__
alter amatur.__...................   ...._ (e) chi da lui è amato.
_Ego fastidi!__.......................   ...._Io lo detesto!

_Qui fastidit amat!__...............  ..._Chi detesta, ama!/ Chi odia, ama! (userei qui il verbo _odiare_ anziché _detestare_, perché "_chi odia, ama!_" è una frase fatta in italiano, un detto).

*** (link)

P.S.: Il senso per me è questo: un elettore contrario al candidato proposto sul manifesto (o addirittura un suo avversario) lascia il suo commento negativo. 
Un altro elettore che invece è favorevole a quel candidato commenta a sua volta con una battuta di spirito che trasforma il commento precedente da negativo a positivo. Si dice infatti che l'odio sia l'altra faccia dell'amore, nel senso che sia odio che amore sono il contrario dell'indifferenza, perché, l'uno in negativo e l'altro in positivo, manifestano comunque un forte interesse per qualcuno.
Il primo commentatore, dichiarando di detestare quel candidato, dichiara dunque un interesse nei suoi confronti e dunque il successivo commentatore, con la sua battuta, lascia intendere che quell'interesse potrebbe trasformarsi in apprezzamento (come quando ci si innamora di qualcuno per cui inizialmente si provava antipatia).


----------



## mbalbarani

Sono rimasto assolutamente sbalordito.. non speravo in una risposta tanto esauriente, completa ed azzeccatissima direi!! 
Complimenti a te e alle tue capacità linguistiche.. sinceramente senza il tuo aiuto penso non ci sarei mai arrivato!!! 
Grazie!




Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> E' passato troppo tempo da quando ho studiato il latino, ma propongo comunque una traduzione:
> 
> M Cerrinium aed!................ ...(Vota) Marcus Cerrinius (come) edile***!
> 
> _Alter amat,__....................... . .._(C'è) chi lo ama_...__...__
> alter amatur.__...................   ...._ (e) chi da lui è amato.
> _Ego fastidi!__.......................   ...._Io lo detesto!
> 
> _Qui fastidit amat!__...............  ..._Chi detesta, ama!/ Chi odia, ama! (userei qui il verbo _odiare_ anziché _detestare_, perché "_chi odia, ama!_" è una frase fatta in italiano, un detto).
> 
> *** (link)
> 
> P.S.: Il senso per me è questo: un elettore contrario al candidato proposto sul manifesto (o addirittura un suo avversario) lascia il suo commento negativo.
> Un altro elettore che invece è favorevole a quel candidato commenta a sua volta con una battuta di spirito che trasforma il commento precedente da negativo a positivo. Si dice infatti che l'odio sia l'altra faccia dell'amore, nel senso che sia odio che amore sono il contrario dell'indifferenza, perché, l'uno in negativo e l'altro in positivo, manifestano comunque un forte interesse per qualcuno.
> Il primo commentatore, dichiarando di detestare quel candidato, dichiara dunque un interesse nei suoi confronti e dunque il successivo commentatore, con la sua battuta, lascia intendere che quell'interesse potrebbe trasformarsi in apprezzamento (come quando ci si innamora di qualcuno per cui inizialmente si provava antipatia).


----------

